# [DOCS]Polska dokumentacja Gentoo - informacje

## rane

AKTUALNE INFORMACJE O PROJEKCIE:

Efekt naszych prac, czyli polska dokumentacja Gentoo znajduje się pod adresem http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/list.xml

Oficjalna strona projektu to http://dev.gentoo.org/~rane/translations/

Opis procesu tłumaczenia dokumentu znajduje się pod adresem http://dev.gentoo.org/~rane/translations/jak-tlumaczyc.xml

Opis aktualizowania tłumaczeń znajduje się pod adresem http://dev.gentoo.org/~rane/translations/jak-aktualizowac.xml

Wszystkie oferty pomocy, zgłoszenia, propozycje, pomysły i sugestie prosimy przesyłać do koordynatora projektu.

Można  się ze mną skontaktować poprzez adres mailowy rane@gentoo.org lub porozmawiać na IRC-u na naszym oficjalnym kanale #gentoo-docs-pl w sieci freenode.

Jeśli chodzi o współpracę, nie jest to trudna sprawa, wystarczy kilka wolnych chwil i chęć do pracy. Dlatego zachęcam do przyłączenia się do projektu, na pewno znajdzie się coś do zrobienia. 

Proszę też o zgłaszanie każdego napotkanego w dokumentacji błędu czy problemu, to również jest ważny wkład w jej rozwój.

Jak zgłaszać błędy? Wystarczy wysłać e-mail pod adres rane@gentoo.org z linkiem do tekstu i krótkim opisem problemu.

Pozdrawiam,

ŁukaszLast edited by rane on Fri Mar 14, 2008 2:45 pm; edited 26 times in total

----------

## _troll_

 *rane wrote:*   

> ps. Mam prośbę do moderatorów: Nie chcę żeby ten temat przepadł gdzieś w czeluściach tego forum, czy możecie przypiąć go na dłużej?

 done!

PS. Chetnie pomoge przy tlumaczeniu. Rzuccie mi cos.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rane

Dzięki za przypięcie tematu. :] 

Jako bardzo zaawansowany użytkownik dostaniesz coś specjalnego do tłumaczenia, żebyś nie narzekał, że zawracamy Ci głowę głupotami. Plik nazywa się openafs.xml i znajduje się w CVS dokumentacji Gentoo.

Jak go zdobyć i co z nim robić jak już będzie na dysku? Tu znajdują się wszystkie podstawowe informacje: 

http://tlumaczenia.gentoo.pl/jak-tlumaczyc.html

do roboty :]

jak skończysz spakuj go i podeślij na rane@gentoo.pl

Pozdrawiam, ŁukaszLast edited by rane on Fri May 06, 2005 10:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poe

jak juz napisałem w mailu,vim sie juz megruje, po poludniu lub pod wieczor zabieram sie za tlumaczenie. Obym sobie poradził.. najwyzej wystawie sie na publiczne pośmiewisko  :Smile: 

pzodrawiam

mhm.. 'fajnie' bedzie mi sie pisac... spacja caly czas mi sie tnie, przez co czesto pare wyrazów lubi sie napisac razem  :Wink:  no ale coż.. poswiecenie da Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## edi15ta

jak juz pisalem w mailu ja chetnie tylko czy jest to konieczne aby pisac ten tekst w vim'ie?  :Confused: 

----------

## rane

Jak już odpisałem w mailu - nie jest to konieczne, ale cholernie wygodne. :] Jeśli oddasz poprawnie zakodowany i sformatowany plik to nie ma problemu.

----------

## sekretarz

 *edi15ta wrote:*   

> jak juz pisalem w mailu ja chetnie tylko czy jest to konieczne aby pisac ten tekst w vim'ie? 

 

Każdy edytor, który obetnie linie do 80 znaków oraz jest w stanie zapisac plik w UTF-8 jest dobry. Nas interesuje poprawnie sformatowany i zapisany w odpowiednim kodowaniu plik xml, a to w czym piszesz nie ma znaczenia.  :Wink: 

Ale oczywiscie vim jest f0r h3xi0rs  :Very Happy: 

----------

## YANOUSHek

Hej!

Napisałem maila, że chcę się dopisać, jednak nie dostałem jeszcze żadnej odpowiedzi - może nie doszedł (?). Piszę w takim razie tutaj i czekam na jakiegoś maila - yanoushek(at)emil.teleton.pl

----------

## rane

Nie doszedł, musisz pisać jeszcze raz. :]

----------

## sekretarz

Aha, wszystko co jest aktualnie przetlumaczone mozna znalezc pod adresem:

http://62.21.9.111/index.xml

oraz najswieższy polski handbook:

http://62.21.9.111/handbook/index.xml.

Mile widziane wszystkie sugestie nt tlumaczen oraz ewentualne patche.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## sekretarz

No i trzeba pamiętać o tym, że te dokumenty są mocno w fazie rozwojowej  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Ja tez sie chetnie przylacze, co mozna wziac na warsztat ?

----------

## rane

Przyślij mail na rane@gentoo.pl - w odpowiedzi dostaniesz dokument i kilka wskazówek. :]

----------

## kranked

Pytam z ciekawości  :Wink: 

Czy sprawa opisana w tym topicu jest powodem zniknięcia polskiego hanbooka  stąd  :Question:  Co prawda można podmienić z adresie 'en' na 'pl', ale chyba nie o to chodzi  :Very Happy: 

Chyba nie zostanę posądzony o czepianie się   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## rzezioo

a dla mnie cos macie?? :Smile:  jak tak to chetnie pomoge:) pisac najlepiej na gg : 4941147 bo czas poswiecany na forum obecie trace na ogame.pl  :Wink: 

----------

## nitediver

Czesc!

Chetnie pomoge

Pozdrawiam,

Darek

humanfactors2003@yahoo.co.uk

----------

## Riklaunim

Ja po sesji mam zamiar przysiąść do przetłumaczenia tutoriali z gentoo wiki  :Smile:  W innych tłumaczeniach też ewentualnie mógłbym pomóc jeżeli będę miał czas  :Smile: 

----------

## rane

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> Ja po sesji mam zamiar przysiąść do przetłumaczenia tutoriali z gentoo wiki  W innych tłumaczeniach też ewentualnie mógłbym pomóc jeżeli będę miał czas 

 

Cóż, zobaczymy... :]

Pozdrawiam, 

Łukasz

----------

## rane

Witam,

Chciałbym przekazać kilka ważnych komunikatów związanych z naszą pracą. Bez obaw, są to tylko dobre informacje.

Przede wszystkim, polski projekt tłumaczenia dokumentacji Gentoo ma już oficjalnego koordynatora. Udało mi się zdać wszystkie wymagane egzaminy oraz pokonać wszystkie napotkane trudności i oficjalnie potwierdzono funkcję, którą w sumie pełniłem już od pewnego czasu w naszym projekcie. Proszę o kierowanie do mnie wszelkich uwag związanych z dokumentacją i z pracą zespołu, postaram się odpowiedzieć na wszelkie pytania i przedyskutować każdą sugestię.

Nasze strony są już oficjalnie podlinkowane z gentoo.org, a polska dokumentacja cieszy się sporą popularnością. Szczegóły i porównanie z innymi językami znajdują się pod adresem http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gdp/tests/topdocs.xml. Najważniejsza informacja jest taka, że trzymamy się w ścisłej czołówce i szybko doganiamy języki znacznie popularniejsze niż polski. W okresie od  1 kwietnia do 14 sierpnia było to 230 000 hitów w polskie dokumenty, a za jakiś  tydzień wyprzedzimy tradycyjny chiński, który doganiamy już od pewnego czasu w popularności.

Z tej okazji chciałbym bardzo podziękować wszystkim osobom, które w tym pomogły, zarówno tym, którzy współpracowali z nami przez jakiś czas jak i  tym, którzy dalej aktywnie biorą udział w projekcie.

Warto również wspomnieć, że od pewnego czasu trwają aktywne prace nad przeniesieniem strony projektu z serwera berlios, który sypie się kilka razy dziennie na znacznie pewniejszą maszynę dev.gentoo.org.

Nowy adres strony głównej projektu tłumaczeń to http://dev.gentoo.org/~rane.

Nowy adres stony z opisem procesu tłumaczenia dokumentu to http://dev.gentoo.org/~rane/jak-tlumaczyc.html

Wkrótce postaram się przekierować tam http://tlumaczenia.gentoo.pl - na razie chcę zachować starą stronę, w razie gdyby przy wdrażaniu nowego systemu coś się straszliwie posypało. Myślę, że warto również podlinkować nasz projekt ze strony gentoo.pl, nad tym również pracuję.

Zachęcam do korzystania z nowych adresów oraz do ponownego zapoznania się ze stroną "jak tłumaczyć" - dokonałem na niej kilku ważnych zmian, na  uwagę szczególnie zasługuje część dotycząca nagłówka dokumentu, jest tam sporo zmian w zasadach jego tworzenia, które znacznie uproszczą cały proces.

Na stronie http://dev.gentoo.org/~rane znajduje się całkiem nowy system zarządzania tłumaczeniami, którego autorem jest Xavier Neys - koordynator

koordynatorów i szef całego projektu tłumaczenia dokumentacji Gentoo. Zachęcam do przejrzenia całej tabeli, odnalezienia dokumentów, które nie są jeszcze przetłumaczone (pusty wpis w kolumnie "Wersja tłumaczenia") oraz do zgłaszania się do pracy nad nimi. Wciąż nie ma tam wszystkich plików, jak już pisałem, dopiero wdrażam i stabilizuję to co teraz się tam znajduje, za kilka dni powinna to już być wersja ostateczna. 

Kilka dokumentów zwykle wymaga też uaktualnienia - czekamy na chętnych gotowych zająć się także tym aspektem naszej pracy nad polską  dokumentacją. Wkrótce pojawi się krótki opis wszystkich czynności jakich należy dokonać w trakcie takiego przydziału. Na razie proszę o osobisty kontakt, po kolei wyjaśnię co i jak - na pewno jest to sprawa dużo prostsza niż tłumaczenie tekstu od zera i jest dobrym wyborem dla osób z mniejszą ilością wolnego czasu, które chciałyby dalej z nami współpracować.

Warto zwrócić uwagę, że zmienił się adres kontaktowy, na który zgłasza się wszystkie zażalenia i sugestie co do dokumentów oraz chęć pomocy przy tłumaczeniach. Od teraz będzie to moja osobista skrzynka, rane@gentoo.org. Listy wysyłane na stary adres również będą do mnie docierały, ale zachęcam do korzystania z tego nowego.

Zapraszam również na kanał #gentoo-doc-pl w sieci freenode, zwykle można tam dokładnie odpytać stałych uczestników projektu na wszystkie związane z tłumaczeniami i ogólnie z Gentoo tematy.

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## shadoww

To ja jeszcze podam ciekawą stronkę, na której można śledzić "wyścig szczurów".  :Wink:  http://dev.gentoo.org/~alin/scripts/trstats/status.html

----------

## arsen

Jako że wątek "GWN - lista mailingowa z polskim tygodnikiem" został "odlepiony" oto link do tego wątka aby nie zginął

GWN - lista mailingowa z polskim tygodnikiem

----------

## pancurski

Mała uwaga, linki podane w pierwszym poście

http://dev.gentoo.org/~rane/jak-tlumaczyc.html

http://dev.gentoo.org/~rane/jak-aktualizowac.html

są nieaktualne. Poza tym może by dodać link http://dev.gentoo.org/~moloh/gwn/ skoro projekt polskiego tłumaczenia Tygodnika Gentoo został połączony z projektem polskiego tłumaczenia dokumentacji Gentoo.

----------

## rane

Dzięki pancurski. Poprawilem te linki. Rzadko tu wpadam (bo irytuja mnie problemy z kodowaniem), w razie czego piszcie na maila.

Moderatorow za to prosilbym o wywalenie postu Riklaunima i ostre danie mu lapach. Juz w przeszlosci spamowal w moich watkach na forum, teraz robi to znow. Jak chce sie wylansowac to niech sobie zalozy wlasny temat.

Jeszcze jedna sprawa, projektowi naprawde brakuje nowych i dzielnych ludzi do opieki nad dokumentacja, jesli ktos z was ma chwile wolnego (do sesji jeszcze troche czasu) to zapraszam do pracy w projekcie.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Lukasz

PS. Skoro juz dopisalem sie w tym watku to moge podrzucic przy okazji newsa.

Polskie tlumaczenie dokumentacji jest najpopularniejszym tlumaczeniem na gentoo.org. Zostawilismy w tyle Francuzow, Niemcow... i wszystkich innych. Statystyki sa tutaj: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gdp/tests/topdocs.xml - Teraz Polska?  :Smile: 

----------

## rane

Nowa wersja status.html znajduje się pod adresem http://dev.gentoo.org/~rane/other/status.html

Wciąż wygrywamy.

BTW: ZGŁASZAJCIE BŁĘDY W DOKUMENTACJI. Jest tego za dużo, aby kilka osób mogło wyłapać wszystkie literówki i inne detale. Jeśli coś wam się nie podoba i chcecie żeby było poprawione, piszcie na rane@gentoo.org, shadoww@gentoo.org, zgłaszajcie na #gentoo-docs-pl na irc.freenode.net albo na bugs.gentoo.org - gdzie wam wygodniej. Jakby każdy kto czyta i widzi błąd natychmiast go zgłaszał to dokumentacja byłaby idealna! Jeśli nikt nie zgłasza błędów, a sami akurat nie korzystamy z jakiegoś opisu, to zakładamy że jest okay, że nikt go nie czyta albo że nikogo jego jakość nie obchodzi - w żadnym z tych trzech przypadków nie ma sensu go sprawdzać.

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## canis_lupus

Do kogo teraz mozna zgłaszać chęć tłumaczenia?

----------

## rane

Wpadnij na #gentoo-docs-pl na freenode.

----------

## Codeobiect

Czy przetłumaczona przez was dokumentacja jest, gdzieś dostępna?

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## Jacekalex

 *rane wrote:*   

> Wpadnij na #gentoo-docs-pl na freenode.

 

Czy mógłbyś napisać w paru żołnierskich słowach, jak i skąd  pobrać poprzednią wersję dokumentacji w paczce np tar.xz,  wypakować lokalnie i skonwertować linki nawigacyjne?

Bo była tona kapitalnej dokumentacji  dotyczącej wsystkich aspektów systemu, a teraz "ciemność widzę".   :Sad: 

Są jakieś kawałki starej dokumentacji na rożnych stronach, ale zazwyczaj nie obrabiają nawigacji, bo linki mają do starej lokalizacji.

Na IRC zajrzeć nie mogę, bo coś mi wszystkie serwery odrzucają połączenie (na różnych systemach i programach), a u mojego ISP w ciągu ostatnich kilku miechów nic się nie dowiedziałem sensownego na ten temat, i chyba jak nie pójdę tam z siekierą, to się nic nowego nie dowiem.    :Evil or Very Mad: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## sherszen

Również poszukuję tarballa z tą dokumentacją, bo faktycznie było tam dobrze opisanych kwestii z bezpieczeństwa systemu.

Z góry dziękuję za udostępnienie takiej paczki.

----------

